# looking for trails with camping in WV and Maryland



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

The only ones I know of are in VA.. Sky Meadows has a good one.


----------



## jumping highh (Jul 5, 2009)

Fair Hill Park in Maryland is excellent for horseback riding. The trials are endless and amazingly kept and marked. The management and pedestrians are very plesant and they have trails, fields, jumps, and water to cater to any type of rider. 

Also, it is available to rent stalls and park trails and i think rv's or tents that you can tack up and ride from. 

It's definately a place to check out!


----------



## LIndasdesperado (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you!! If anyone else knows of any let me know.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Linda, you can subscribe to the local horse forums (there are 2: MDHorsePerson : MDHorsePerson & MarylandTrailRiders : Maryland Trail Riders). I remember people asking same questions there and they got bunch of suggestions. We have people from MD, DC, VA & PA there, and they are VERY helpful. 

Here what I got while back:

http://www.horseandmuletrails.com/Md.htm 

Grayson Highlands State Park 
Shenandoah Valley Virginia Horseback Riding Campground Camping Shenandoah Valley Guest Dude Ranch (rocky)
Hungry Horse East, LLC - Equestrian Campground and Cabin Rental, Horse Camping and Trail Riding in the Southwest Virginia Mountains 

Graves Mountain in VA has stalls and paddocks to rent (rocky)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Relax in the mountains of Virginia at Graves Mountain, rent cabins, motel rooms, Restaurant serves 3 meals a day

Marriott Ranch bed and breakfast | Virginia small meetings | Virginia corporate retreats


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually I posted the question at my local forum (as I'm thinking about going too at some point). So....

Cedarville in Upper Marlboro or Bull Run Park in Manassas 

Home Page

Fair Hill N.R.M.A.
300 Tawes Drive
Elkton, MD 21921
(410) 398-1246

Artillery Ridge - Camping, Horse Riding, and Diorama


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

you could go to the state websites, and then to their department of natural rescources or department of wildlife. They should have listed there the state run parks & trails with all the info. The state ones are usually very well kept and clean. have fun


----------

